# Fall Lawn Care Time



## Notler2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Started my fall lawn care this week. Removed some decades old roots Saturday. Hand-raked thatch and dead Sunday/Monday. Core aerated, and bought supplies Tuesday. Looking at finishing up this week with filling trenches from roots, top-dressing low spots, overseeding, starter fert, milo clone, and tenacity. Any thoughts? FYI, I'm ***/RG/TF in NW Chicago.

-Tenacity rate? Mix rate for 5000 sq ft?
-Mix percentage of fill and/or top-dressing (top soil/sand/peat moss) based on regional clay soil?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Notler2 Welcome to TLF. Moved your post to the journals side.

To fill the roots whole, I would use just topsoil.

Tenacity rate for seeding is 4oz/acre rate. This log (save your own copy) has a calculator for tenacity in one of the sheets.

I dont think you need an overseed and it is getting too late for your weather. Your average first frost is ~15Oct (a month from now). The seeds will need to germinate and establish to survive the winter. PRG might be the best option for bare areas.

I do think that you could benefit of just simple nitrogen. I would follow the Fall Nitrogen (see my signature for link). It will thicken up what I see in your lawn.


----------



## Notler2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks. This helps a lot.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your welcome. Keep using this to keep us updated and ask any questions. Having all your info in one place helps us go back and ensure we are giving you the best advise based on your situation. Someone will jump in and assist.


----------



## Notler2 (Sep 10, 2018)

Just to be clear, for filling the root spaces and leveling the low spots, just use top soil? No sand or peat moss?


----------



## bgillroy (May 30, 2018)

I think topsoil would match the surrounding soil better than sand or peat. You don't want the repairs telegraphing afterwards.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Sand is great for minor leveling, but it should be harder to grow seeds in 2-3in of pure sand. Peat moss is provides water retention, but not much more to the table. A mix of sand and compost might be a good option, but top soil should be fine and easier to do.


----------

